# Funny costume ideas. Please



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

funny ha ha or I cant believe she did that ha ha. I have some ideas if its an adult party. won 1 st prise 2 years in a row at my local bar. wont post them though(dont want to make anyone mad) pm me if you want to hear about them. these are guy costumes but this is halloween she can dress the part


----------

